# Dog laying in the sun too much?



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Our dog LOVES to lay in the sun. When it's cooler, we let her out for 5-10 minutes at a time and then get her back inside to cool off. If we let her, she would be out there all day. But we limit her time out there, esp. since she gets several long walks a day in the sun and/or is at daycare outside all day several days a month.

But how much is too much sun? The web sites I've checked just give general direction to limit exposure. But with a dog that doesn't seem to have the sense to stay in the shade, knowing real numbers would help, e.g. no more than 20 minutes per day, etc. Thx!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Ringo lays in the sun off and on all day when given the chance.
He moves into the shade to cool down, though.

I always make sure he has fresh water (I change it like 6 times or more a day).

I try to keep him inside as much as I can, but sometimes he just wants to be outside to enjoy the weather.

And he's a husky! It kind of blew my mind that he loves sunbathing, but I don't keep him from doing it.


----------



## Dwayners (May 29, 2008)

I think they're ok to lie in the sun as long as they want. I've had two pointers and both just loved to sunbathe (a hound thing, if movies and tv are to be believed). They tend to stay out until they get too hot and then want to come in, once they cool down they want back out.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

A lot depends on your dog and his build. 

Provide a *cool* shady area and fresh water, and any dog will move from the sun to the shade on his own when he gets hot. It is instinctive. 

On the other hand, if you insist on playing with him or exercising your dog in hot weather, he *can *become overheated. So keep that in mind. 

Even worse is tethering him in the sun. That is a no-no. 

Some dogs seem to really enjoy taking long naps in the sun. A dog that is outside just taking a sun bath and is free to move around won't overheat so long as there is cool shade - _not hot shade _- that he can get to and plenty of water within easy access. However, even dogs that enjoy a sun bath may become uncomfortable if the weather is very hot. Dogs don't have as efficient a temperature regulation as we do. 

On a very hot day, you should try to keep your dog inside whenever you are inside - assuming the inside is actually cool. If you feel too hot after being outside for a while, your dog is probably feeling too hot as well, even in the shade. Dogs quickly figure out what A/C means  and in torrid conditions will want to be in the cool house just as you want to be.

Short muzzle dogs - not yours - really can't take the heat at all, and on days that are even a little warm they should be in an air-conditioned area as much as possible. I wouldn't give them any sun at all.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Our terrier loves the sun, even in hot weather. She will find a window with sun rays pouring in to bask.

Most of all the fur monsters I've had/have like the tiled cold dark places.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dogs can get sunburn and cancer from frequent sunburns, but light colored dogs are much more likely to have that problem than dark colored dogs. I have heard to just not let them out a lot between 11 and 4 (I think thats what it was), as that is when the sun is strongest and they are most likely to get burned.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't know if it's breed specific but let me share a little history.

The Portuguese Water Dog is mostly seen today in black color. And there is little history of white PWD's even though there are quite a few whelped in that color.

It is argued that the black dogs are extremely sun resistant so they flourished in number while the white dogs, prone to sunburn, were often terminated, as they could not spend all day, on the boats, fishing.

Since the white dogs were terminated, they never flourished in number but the black dogs who were bred, became common place.

My point is, black dogs who have a blue colored skin are much more sun resistant than white dogs that have a pink colored skin.

But I'm sure there are vets that can give you a much better answer.


----------



## ELmostl (Mar 16, 2008)

kind of like with humans i guess..darker skin was more prominent in sunnier hotter countries..and lighter skin in cooler countries..

thats why PWDz are mostly black..and..huskies seem to be mainly white? 

makes sense


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd be more concerned about cataracts than sunburn. Droopy eyed dogs, especially, should be regulated to limit sun exposure while sleeping. I had a Bassett Hound who developed cataracts way before his time and I suspect it was due to his lounging in the sun. Had I known better I would have monitored it more.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

ELmostl said:


> kind of like with humans i guess..darker skin was more prominent in sunnier hotter countries..and lighter skin in cooler countries..
> 
> thats why PWDz are mostly black..and..huskies seem to be mainly white?
> 
> makes sense


Ringo has dark skin (looks blue), except for his belly (pink).


----------



## ELmostl (Mar 16, 2008)

InverseLogic said:


> Ringo has dark skin (looks blue), except for his belly (pink).


well...there goes my theory..

lol.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks all for your perspective. If our girl switched to the shade every so often I would feel a little more comfortable about leaving her outside longer. But she gets to the point where she is panting very heavily and her heart is racing. When we call her inside she collapses on the cool tile floor and doesn't move for half an hour or more. I've never seen a dog that didn't seek out shade but she seems to be one. Even if I put her bed outside in the shade, she doesn't go on it until I tell her to - she prefers hot concrete to a cool comfy bed, even when it's 80+ degrees outside. Strange dog...


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmm, well, I'm more concerned about the heart rate rather than the panting. I sweat too when I'm out in the sun for too long.

Have to called a vet to ask about this? Make sure you include those details. That sounds unsafe. 

Ringo will usually switch to the shade in minutes depending on the heat, so I was never too worried.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Sooty loves to lie in the sun, panting heavily, for long periods, no matter the temperature. When I see her I tell her to move.
When she goes to the park she is a ball fanatic & loves to retrieve. After she's had enough she will find a shady tree to lie under.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a JRT/Chi mix who loves the sun! He will lay by the gate for hours. I've never seen him pant excessively but he will come in and lie on the kitchen floor for a little while and then he's right back out (I have a doggie door).

You might want to check with your vet just to make sure...better safe than sorry.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

InverseLogic said:


> Ringo lays in the sun off and on all day when given the chance.
> He moves into the shade to cool down, though.
> 
> And he's a husky! It kind of blew my mind that he loves sunbathing, but I don't keep him from doing it.


I have a Sibe and she is the same way! She lays in the sun all day if she can. Apparently she is unaware that she is a SNOW dog. My Golden on the other hand is a total shade dog!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks, all. At least sunbathing seems to be a pretty common thing for dogs. She just surprised me because she's a blend of 4 different sled dogs, bred for a cold climate -- didn't think she'd be such a sun baby! I'll ask the vet what he thinks and see if he has any concerns about the length of time she seems to want to spend in the sun. And we'll continue to keep an eye on her and get her in the kiddie pool when it gets too hot -- I don't have to ask twice for that!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

She is a beauty. And I had a dog who loved her pool. I even got pictures of her laying in it...it was so cute.


----------

